# Tire sizes



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

I know this probably been answered in various fashions in the past but I need specific assistance on tire selection

The 2005 GTO has the 245 40zr17 stock wheels.
Big Mike mentioned that I could upgrade to a 275 40 17 and that would work fine. Is that regardless of the manufacturer or does it vary?
I have a guy who found me a couple BFG 275 40 17 but they were not sure if they would fit. Thats my first question.

second - I will be having the procharger installed within the next two weeks. With the extra HP I need wider tires with more traction to take advantage of the power (obviously). What do you guys recommend for mainly street driving (some street dragging) and a little track work? I can keep my originals for winter. I've heard Nitto's are very good (not sure if they make 275 40 17 - didn't look like it) or the BFG drag radials.

So I need to know what will realistically fit and what tire would be optimal. Please be as specific as possible
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

Only use Nitto's so you dont have to roll your fender. They can be found here:

http://www.nittotire.com/tires_555r.asp

Sizes can be found here, and they DO come in stock size and 275-40's:

http://www.nittotire.com/popup_555r_sizes.asp

They spin enough to where you wont break anything but still hook hard enough to give you a good time.


----------



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

You the Man Mike!

Very helpful as usual.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> They spin enough to where you wont break anything


Uh Mike, what the hell do you call this?
















.... and this was on a 245 Nitto, I have the 275/40's on her now and love them (except for the ice....)!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

bad driving! lol If you had taken it a little easier on your rear, it wouldnt have busted.

(why do my posts always sound bad?)


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey all, Newbie here, Just to make sure, is any 275/40/17 acceptable on the GTO?
Is this size ok for front and rear?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Just the Nitto is, actually, and I wouldnt go with more than a 255-40-17 on the front.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Only use Nitto's so you dont have to roll your fender. They can be found here:
> 
> http://www.nittotire.com/tires_555r.asp
> 
> ...


Mike..........on the size chart, recommended wheel width is a min. of 9" for the 275-40. Will these tires still be OK on an 8' wide wheel? Hopin I dont have to get new wheels again just for the rear.


----------



## Doc GTO (Nov 29, 2005)

I had Nitto 555Rs in 275/40-17 on my rears for 13,000 miles with no rubbing problems and great traction! Looks and feels fine on the rear stock rim. Leave the fronts with the stock size . . .


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

they recommend a 9" rim but you dont have to use it. I used to run a 315-35 tire on a 9.5" rim and it worked great for 20k miles.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Doc GTO said:


> I had Nitto 555Rs in 275/40-17 on my rears for 13,000 miles with no rubbing problems and great traction! Looks and feels fine on the rear stock rim. Leave the fronts with the stock size . . .


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

would I tell you wrong?


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Umm...I am not sure if you just answered this, but the 275 will fit on the STOCK 17" rim?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

yes it will.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

and only the Nitto 275s will work??


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

thats right!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Doc GTO said:


> I had Nitto 555Rs in 275/40-17 on my rears for 13,000 miles with no rubbing problems and great traction! Looks and feels fine on the rear stock rim. Leave the fronts with the stock size . . .


 :agree


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

:agree x 2


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> and only the Nitto 275s will work??


I have 275 40 17 P Zero's on stock rims in the rear. I had to roll the fenders but they are excellent in the snow.
arty:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

245/35-19 fr/265/30-19 rear Michelin Pilot Sport 2 on 8.5x19 & 9.5x19


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

got any pics?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

yup, click on the "My GTO photos"


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

oh yeah, keep forgettin to look there.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey FTL............how long you a firefighter?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Just had my 3-yr anniversary last mo!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice to have you back slacker, good talking to you yesterday! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

when do you make chief ftl ???


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Nice to have you back slacker, good talking to you yesterday! :cheers


Well you know, two hurricanes later I can finally get back to the business at hand!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> when do you make chief ftl ???


Roughly TWENTY! LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

twenty years???? jeezus...


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

That's about right, 4 more to make Engineer another 3 til LT, 4 or 5 after that for Capt (which I'd be happy with!). Mind you I'm 39 now, retired early from the Marine Corps and now I'm a Boot Again! LOL


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Just had my 3-yr anniversary last mo!


goin on 35 yrs here on Long Island


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

You have the NT555R right. What about the NT555, it looks to be a little bit wider. What do you think since they have a longer thread wear rating. Do you think they will rub. Also, the ones you have on, dont rub at all, even under hard cornering or accelaration? Thanks for the info


----------

